

Configuring a secure Ubuntu Linux Virtual Private Server - dnene
http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/2009/10/configuring-a-secure-ubuntu-linux-virtual-private-server/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Nice Article. Good post, Linux can seem tricky to many people with all the
flavors, options and settings, ect...

One thing to watch out for when picking a Linux flavor is compatibility with
your backup system, or intended backup system. For instance to hot back up the
actual operating system of the server Retrospect supports only certain
packages such as Red Hat and Suse, plus a few others, many are not supported
at all.

